# Cam suggestions



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey everyone got a 05 gto m6 with an intake and full exhaust looking into putting a cam in. I'm going to keep the stock ls2 heads. So what is a really good cam kit package for the stock ls2


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

By "full exhaust" do you mean mufflers or do you have long tube headers too?


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Long tubes high flow cats n mufflers slp loudmouth full exhaust


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool. Headers should always be first. You really need to think realistically about goals. You can have big dyno numbers that drive like crap or can't pass smog if in your area. High HP is always high on everyone's list but goals, near future plans, gears, auto, stall, M6, driving usage, ability of tuner and other things need to be considered. Not everyone has the same definition of "driveable" either. The best people to ask are the cam grinders. A good one will ask all of those questions and give you options of safe or aggressive cams in your range. Cam Motion, FlowTech Induction and others can really give the best advise. Picking out of a catalog or opinion poll can be a crap shoot. A cam can really alter how a car drives.


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Alright cool thanks man so far I like the TSP Torquer V2 cam 232/234 .600"/.600" 112 LSA. But we shall see what I end up doing I'll get in contact with ppl first


----------



## Mbg757 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ive got the v2 and love it, great power band and nice chop to it. They have a couple good youtube videos with it.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

As far as off the shelf cams, I've always like the V2. If I were going with an off-the-shelf cam right now I'd probably go with an Ed Curtis Flowtech inductions Street Sweeper HT. Almost the same specs as the V2 but it's an ed curtis grind and knows how to get the most out of an LS motor.

Here's the description:

"The "StreetSweeper-HT" is one of the most powerful camshaft profiles in this range. Very stable lobes that do not tear up valvetrain or result in high RPM valve float, this camshaft profile is the best all around daily driver grind for your LS2 based project. Can also be used in a more aggressive LS1 F-body or Corvette with the proper peripherals and tuning. Extremely strong mid-range and top end without sacrificing any low end torque. 

Works best with long tube heads, free-flowing exhaust system and professional tuning. "

Of course calling Ed and telling him what you want would be the absolute best as he can cut and grind a custom profile to suit your needs for almost the same money as the off-the-shelf cam.

Good luck!


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Hmm Ima look into Ed Curtis I'll check it out but for now the v2 is the direction I'm going


----------

